# just picked up a husqvarna 480cd??



## cutforfun (Jan 13, 2012)

I picked up a husqvarna 480cd last night and i am wondering how it stacks up against the modern saws?

The piston looks great and it has good spark, i pulled the carb and it is sitting in carb cleaner as we speak. the fuel line is in tack,but i need to find a new one(its pretty sticky). The bar oil line was torn under the muffler but it was right at the connection so i was able to cut it and just hook it back up. what else should i look out for on these old saws, i have picked up a few husqvarna's lately (385 and 570) and the are not as bad as everyone says:msp_biggrin:

Pics coming


----------



## almondgt (Jan 13, 2012)

Metal fuel tanks leak at the seams on the old saws. Ask me how I know


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 13, 2012)

this one seams to be ok,it had gas in it, it ran a few months ago but would not keep running


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

It basically is the last version of a late 1960s design, and was outdated when the 181se replaced it in 1981/82 - so it has been outdated for 30 years. :msp_wink:


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 13, 2012)

*480*

I bought a new 480 years ago,it was a pretty good saw but did not do so well in cutting contest back then.


----------



## MOE (Jan 13, 2012)

birddogtg said:


> I bought a new 480 years ago,it was a pretty good saw but did not do so well in cutting contest back then.



A few years ago my friend and I were cutting wood together. He had his 480 and I had my homelite XL925 I think they are the same displacemen. The homelite was hands down faster in the wood we were cutting,(about 20" elm). I realize there are variables but the homelite was certainly stronger.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 14, 2012)

The Xl-925 is listed at 5.01 cu. in. The 480CD Husky at 4.77 cu.in. I owned several 480's. Cut a lot wood with them. I also own a nice SXL 925. I'll take the 480's anti vibe any day over the Homey. My last 480 was stolen in 84, so bought a 181SE. Great saw. I recent found a 480 on ebay. Put a 30" Sugi Hara bar on it. Recently found a 28" General roller nose bar for the 925. Haven't ran it yet though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good score on the 480. I think it stacks up just fine even today. I would run one anyday.


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 14, 2012)

what did the 480 go for on ebay, nothing selling on there right now, you are the first person to say something good about the saw and i was begining to worry that it was a complete pos. i put the carb back together and it fired right up. to late to play with it to much but it seamed to run good


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 14, 2012)

Value, I think is partly eye of the beholder, but not an expert on that particular saw value. Saws are also the eye of the beholder, and yeah some are just plain outdated. But some of the Husky line was ahead of it's time back then, and some are still top runners along today's best. A few told me my 2101 was outdated. It outcuts the stock saw's in its class today, newer models. Those husky's were built so well. I forget the max rpm on the 480, it will probably be slower than today's models, but you will make up for it in torque. You will be fine good saw man.


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 14, 2012)

picView attachment 217311


----------



## Husqvarna Hands (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't remember the year early 80's I think. Bought a 480cd and cut a lot of trees with it. I cut steady for 1yr with that saw. Fellow logger with a pioneer p51 couln't believe the amount of wood it cut in a day. Good memories with that saw.


----------



## jbird77 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well my 2 cents worth on the subject , I had a basket case brought to me and i rebuilt it only had money for a new piston and carb kit in it and was a good saw good (heavy) saw . I sold it to some guys logging said they needed a reliable back up . I personally would have found somthin newer but hey give the buyer what they want right .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good pic look's pretty clean. Run it awhile and see how you feel.


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 14, 2012)

i did not need it, i was hoping it would be a 2100 when i went to buy it, all i had to go with was a really bad pic from a cell phone. i could make out the rear load on the oil and mix so i went for it. i had not scene of a 480cd tell i got home last night and did a little reading. i just did not want to put to much money into the thing. i will go out and cut with it tomorrow then decide. 
Thanks guys


----------



## old 040 (Jan 14, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> i did not need it, i was hoping it would be a 2100 when i went to buy it, all i had to go with was a really bad pic from a cell phone. i could make out the rear load on the oil and mix so i went for it. i had not scene of a 480cd tell i got home last night and did a little reading. i just did not want to put to much money into the thing. i will go out and cut with it tomorrow then decide.
> Thanks guys



you'll like the 480, i have three of them!, two nice ones and one that is a great work saw, may want to check the av mounts, the front lower ones go first, otherwise great sawsopcorn:


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought a new 480CD in 1980, same year Deb and I got married. They are both still around, look great and still work like they are supposed to!

They are excellent saws, dubbed in the later 1980's as a tad overweight for the cc's. They are not lacking in power, but not nearly as strong in the upper rpm's as newer designs. They are absolutely unstoppable with a 20" bar in place. I use a 24" bar on mine, and that's about as much bar as you are going to want on one.

A few years ago I grabbed up a super clean 181SE with over 180psi compression. It considerably stronger in the cut than the old 480CD, and sports a 28" bar. I still LOVE running the old 480, and recently aquired a new top cover and chain brake for it. It has seen considerable use every year since 1980, never needed a fuel line or carb kit to date. The kill switch was replaced last year, and I was lucky enough to find a tank vent for it as well. Never needed anything else, and it runs as good as or better today than when it was new......Cliff


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 14, 2012)

Oops, forgot one pic.....


----------



## old 040 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cliff R said:


> I bought a new 480CD in 1980, same year Deb and I got married. They are both still around, look great and still work like they are supposed to!
> 
> They are excellent saws, dubbed in the later 1980's as a tad overweight for the cc's. They are not lacking in power, but not nearly as strong in the upper rpm's as newer designs. They are absolutely unstoppable with a 20" bar in place. I use a 24" bar on mine, and that's about as much bar as you are going to want on one.
> 
> A few years ago I grabbed up a super clean 181SE with over 180psi compression. It considerably stronger in the cut than the old 480CD, and sports a 28" bar. I still LOVE running the old 480, and recently aquired a new top cover and chain brake for it. It has seen considerable use every year since 1980, never needed a fuel line or carb kit to date. The kill switch was replaced last year, and I was lucky enough to find a tank vent for it as well. Never needed anything else, and it runs as good as or better today than when it was new......Cliff


hey cliff, wanted to see if you know if there was more than one wrap handle used on these saws (not talking about a full wrap), two of mine have a "tall style" and one is "low", the low one looks much better on these saws, ipl that i have only show one part number


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 14, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> what did the 480 go for on ebay, nothing selling on there right now, you are the first person to say something good about the saw and i was begining to worry that it was a complete pos. i put the carb back together and it fired right up. to late to play with it to much but it seamed to run good



I honestly don't remember what I paid. It came out of BC, Canada, which is really just about 125 mile up the road from me, but shipping was still a little steep. I really liked my 480's. Ran 30" bars, 3/8 X .050 skip tooth full chisel on them. I was sorry that Husky dropped them, until I bought my 181SE:smile2:


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 14, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> picView attachment 217311



That's a clean 480. Congrats!


----------



## thunder saw (Nov 23, 2012)

*husky 480*

ive got one of these sitting under my bench. do any of you know of any bigger bolt on cylinder and pistons for this saw? i know this model saw looks like the 298/2101 and thought mabye the cylinders might be interchangable but idk.wanted to build a milling saw and wanted more cc if i can get it. thanks!


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 23, 2012)

thunder saw said:


> ive got one of these sitting under my bench. do any of you know of any bigger bolt on cylinder and pistons for this saw? i know this model saw looks like the 298/2101 and thought mabye the cylinders might be interchangable but idk.wanted to build a milling saw and wanted more cc if i can get it. thanks!



I don't know. ST might know. If I was to take WAG, a 285 PC "might". But I'm thinking finding one of those might be pretty tough. The couple that I've ever seen on ebay were pretty rough


----------



## GBD (Nov 23, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> i did not need it, i was hoping it would be a 2100 when i went to buy it, all i had to go with was a really bad pic from a cell phone. i could make out the rear load on the oil and mix so i went for it. i had not scene of a 480cd tell i got home last night and did a little reading. i just did not want to put to much money into the thing. i will go out and cut with it tomorrow then decide.
> Thanks guys



Nice saw! I like them, so if you decide to sell it, let me know!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## thunder saw (Nov 23, 2012)

*480*

i know the 285 is a 52 mm bore but it is 40 mm stroke, the 480 is 36 mm stroke. idk yet but hopefully will soon. thanks


----------



## GBD (Nov 24, 2012)

thunder saw said:


> ive got one of these sitting under my bench. do any of you know of any bigger bolt on cylinder and pistons for this saw? i know this model saw looks like the 298/2101 and thought mabye the cylinders might be interchangable but idk.wanted to build a milling saw and wanted more cc if i can get it. thanks!



There isn`t any:msp_sad::msp_sad:77,180,280,380 and 480 are the biggest in the family, really 76.5cc and 52 mm bore.


----------

